# blue spruce boreing insect



## frodo (Jun 15, 2009)

a lady called me and said there were borers attacking her blu spru tree. she said she applied pesticide last year but they were back this year. does anyone have any input on what to do?


----------



## frodo (Jun 15, 2009)

do i need to post more info? are there general rules concerning borers. she sais she can see sawdust coming from the hole


----------



## frodo (Jun 16, 2009)

oh all knowing treeseer where are you when i need you


----------



## treeseer (Jun 16, 2009)

sheesh. tell her to dig out the bug and send it to your state pest clinic. or better yet have her pay you to do that, plus take pics of the tree and the bugs if you can git em.

your tax$ goes to purdue; use it!


----------



## Arbor John (Jun 16, 2009)

The most common borer on Blue Spuce is the IPS beetle. The classic symptom is the top will die off first. It is fairly easy to prevent infestation but once the tree is attacked, it is difficult to save the tree.


----------

